# 2000 vr6 jetta oil doubts. Im affraid to keep using it.



## six-cylinderpower (Jun 26, 2014)

First of all I live in a tropic place, very hot most of the time,I recently change the oil and used Valvoline FullSynthetic 5w-40 , Thats what I was told for high temperatures. But its not working properly, plus sometimes when I stop a cloud of smoke passes by. Yeah it's smoking but its not constant. And When I start the car on the morning the listers sound. I dont know what oil should I use? Someone told me to try using regular oil, not synthetic I dont know what to do. If someone kinda had the same experience please tell me what solution you found.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

Don't worry about synthetic/non-synthetic, that's not the issue.

First off, the VR6 is tough on oil. This is one engine I wouldn't use a light 30 weight in. In summer, nothing beats a $2 15w-40 HD diesel oil. Rotella is most common. Mobil's 1300S runs super smooth. 15w-40 won't burn off easy, it cleans very well. However, the "thing" for your engine would be a high miles oil, a 10w-40. QS Defy is pretty amazing, but any HM oil is a plus. Save the 5w-40 for places that see winter. 

The 5w-40 in there is likely cleaning and throwing out contaminates producing the smoke. You may have knocked loose a vacuum or PCV hose. Also, you want to make sure all your PCV system is tight and clear. Start with the PCV valve and some brake cleaner (ok on plastics) Go thru the whole system for clogs and cracks. 

An intake cleaning and piston soak would be the next step. With the MAF sensor removed to prevent contamination, find an intake port, and try to use a hose to suck in some cleaning agents. I use Marvel Mystery Oil to soak the deposits so they detach from the metal, rather than just trying to dissolve them. The best process would be hook up a hose to suck in the MMO and let it sit. You can remove the sparkplugs and pour 2-3 oz of MMO in, crank it and let it sit to free up the rings.

Back to the intake, after 10oz of MMO, go ahead and do the same thing with a strong solvent like Seafoam or Berryman's. You can use a spray can, or the hose if you place a regulator, a tiny inlet, to disallow large volumes of liquid from flowing in at once. Look at the kit from Berrymans, it also has an open y fitting to aerate the fluid. I would just get the kit.










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002KKIM8/ref=oh_details_o04_s01_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

Here's how it looked set up for my Q5 3.2, I used the actual MAF receptacle. I had to remove the little regulator tip on the inlet hose or the thick MMO wouldn't flow.










Then the Berryman's, with the little red regulator tip back in...










Once your intake is clear, rings are freed and PCV is functioning properly (consider a catch-can), all that remains is your seals, and the HiMi oil will help take care of that. If you <3 your car, you'll do it.


----------

